# Question about Towards Inner Peace



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Is the schedule just a suggestion or is it a requirement to get the best benefit out of the program like the 100 schedule is? If I don't follow the schedule, will I still get benefit from it? Does each side build on what came before it, or can they all stand on their own?Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, the best way for the best benefits is to stick to the program schedule. Its important in Hypnotherapy and how it works to conqure mind armies and to know its safe and the way things are structured to build upon the next session and keep benefits progressing.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Got it! Thanks!!


----------

